# Mathews new hunting bow - 2023



## nostradamus (Sep 21, 2015)

Is it too early to talk about the All-New-Mathews bow for this year? If the new bows are rolled out in September, they are being beta-tested now. Anybody who’ve tested it, “not” want to talk about it here?


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

If there is anyone shooting it yet, I promise they aren't gonna be telling anyone what it is, especially on a public forum. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes it's too early.........lol. I'm just getting use to my 2022.


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Any leaks on Mathews would result in a dealer loosing their license to sell Mathews. I’m sure being a Mathews authorized dealer is much more income than being infamous for leaking intel on the new bow. The same for their proving ground crew who are most likely shooting the 2023 gearing up for the western season(s). 
Mathews will push some teaser social media drops closer to launch and people will try to analyze kill pics of the Mathews staff shooter’s bows but until then, we guess. 
I’ll most likely buy a 2024 or 2025 if I like the V3X33 as much as I think I’m going to. By then they will cost $1,700 and a carbon V3X5 will be north of $2,200.


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

I heard it's going to be a 375 IBO bow


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I’m always most excited to see what Mathews releases each year. IMO the 29 is their best offering yet. I do hope for some sort of departure from the current build/platform ‘just because’.


----------



## Gator88 (10 mo ago)

I hope they re release the no cam!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I really want them to build a solo cam on the platform they have now on the v3x33 ! I’m sure it would be a great seller !


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Honestly don’t know what Mathew’s could do or any of the brands. Re-engineering the wheel at some point. The engineers are having to do something I had a very hard time with when I first learn to code - create a problem then coming up with a solution then heavily market it.


The V3X 29 is nothing more then an accessory upgrade to the Vertix. They just circled back around. I personally think these year we saw more an accessory upgrade then an actual bow upgrade. I believe this might be a continue trend. Integrating accessories for the shooter in mind.

Bows are in the wild now. At least prototypes are I recall when the SW cam was first coming out pros had them out in June. Testing and refining. They’ve got until November. Mathew’s normally releases around the 2nd or 3rd Tuesday in November. I asked for a switch weight speed bow. Or even a bow that doesn’t lose so much ATA at full draw. The V3 31 at full draw when from 31” to 25-26 inches depending on the draw. I personally believe if these risers weren’t long they would suck to shoot. Get rid of the engage grip or create a grip profile that isn’t so rounded that it easy to torque. There’s a reason why the bee real grip is so popular. I personally love the tophat system. Can move cams all in the press. My only other complaint is finish. Mathew’s seriously needs to up there finish to some kind of cerakote for solid colors and kolorfusion for Camo colors in my opinion. The prices of these bows are high for the finish they receive.

if I’m going to be critical I’m also going to give praise. I love the service Mathew’s gives and continues to give over theyears. I love how Matt treats his employees. Great brand


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

RavinHood said:


> Honestly don’t know what Mathew’s could do or any of the brands. Re-engineering the wheel at some point. The engineers are having to do something I had a very hard time with when I first learn to code - create a problem then coming up with a solution then heavily market it.
> 
> 
> The V3X 29 is nothing more then an accessory upgrade to the Vertix. They just circled back around. I personally think these year we saw more an accessory upgrade then an actual bow upgrade. I believe this might be a continue trend. Integrating accessories for the shooter in mind.
> ...


I have to completely disagree with you here Ravin, I like the V3X 29 far more than I did the Vertix
I think it does everything better, especially the balance.
If I am being honest it will take something very special to get away from this 29, or a 2023 Mathews for me. I just feel they just offer the complete package just a bit more than anyone else. Company, The Bow, the Accessories, etc., they are killing it! 
Fan boys or not, the product is solid.


----------



## wildtoast (Jun 17, 2021)

with the skyrocketing price of everything im almost more interested in a new mission bow, bring back the solo cam under that brand.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I have to completely disagree with you here Ravin, I like the V3X 29 far more than I did the Vertix
> I think it does everything better, especially the balance.


Hey that’s good. We can disagree and still talk 👍🏾
I get excited to see all new bows released.


----------



## VXR4242 (Dec 4, 2020)

nostradamus said:


> Is it too early to talk about the All-New-Mathews bow for this year? If the new bows are rolled out in September, they are being beta-tested now. Anybody who’ve tested it, “not” want to talk about it here?


Not really much more they could do to these bows. Each year it’s small add ons. From the VXR I’ve shot the V3 and V3 x and they all feel the same so I’ve kept my VXR. Only improvement they could make is the grip Even then it’s split 50/50 on those who love it and hate it. A different system also from the top hats for adjustability but it’s a solid design that I don’t want to see removed from the Mathews line.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I do think 2023 will have a shock value sorta like the Z7 and "waffle" riser, Mathews is due for somehting completely different. 
The 2023 bows are being shot and hunted with as we speak, but for the ones they give the privelage it would be career suicide to leak any information.
I'm sure it will be smooth, fast, more expensive and sell by the truckloads.


----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

Based on their recent releases, I’m betting they just make a V3X 27 and 31. Put the new technology on those ATA bows to round out the offerings. Sad, because I like the longer ATA bows and they only seem to update each ATA every other year.


----------



## E_L33T Arch3r (Oct 6, 2012)

It will be the same as the last 4 bows with some useless gimmick that the fan boys will eat up.


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

E_L33T Arch3r said:


> It will be the same as the last 4 bows with some useless gimmick that the fan boys will eat up.


So what I hear you saying, you don’t like Mathews bows? 🤷‍♂️

On a serious note, what do you consider a useless gimmick and why?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I just wish I was one of the guys hunting the prototype bows right now. Admittedly jealous.


----------



## Gator88 (10 mo ago)

I already posted but I’m doing it again. I betcha there’s a Mathews engineer reading this! Rerelease the no cam. It’s time. I think most bow hunters don’t care too much about speed. Imagine a re-engineering no cam in 2 different lengths, 6.5-7” brace height, bridge lock, stay afield system, brand new camo patterns OMG! No cam technology is thriving in the mission sub 1. I want it offered in a vertical bow again. And talk about thinking outside the box here. NO ONE is doing a no cam. That’s my 2c


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

E_L33T Arch3r said:


> It will be the same as the last 4 bows with some useless gimmick that the fan boys will eat up.


Wow, 213 posts since 2012. I need to research your old posts and read all the other useless and ignorant things you’ve written. Please come back in 2023 with a positive attitude Nancy.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Gator88 said:


> I already posted but I’m doing it again. I betcha there’s a Mathews engineer reading this! Rerelease the no cam. It’s time. I think most bow hunters don’t care too much about speed. Imagine a re-engineering no cam in 2 different lengths, 6.5-7” brace height, bridge lock, stay afield system, brand new camo patterns OMG! No cam technology is thriving in the mission sub 1. I want it offered in a vertical bow again. And talk about thinking outside the box here. NO ONE is doing a no cam. That’s my 2c


That would be the only likely scenario where they would get my money. But I've been wrong before.


----------



## Gatorgar247 (Oct 2, 2019)

Personally I still have my vertix. I bought the 28 vxr but 30 is as short of a bow as I want to shoot. I really prefer 32 +. 
My vertix shoots great but I'm not a fan of having to buy extra stuff to get it there.. bee real grip etc. Imo it should come with a top hat kit . Too many extras for Me to buy another mathews...


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

2019 - Vertix
2020 - Vertix 2 (VXR)
2021 - Vertix 3 (V3)
2022 - Vertix 4 (V3X)

2023 - Vertix 5 (just guessing)


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I know a guy.
Its a SB and SBXT 2.0, and a SBXTC. 
28", 32" and 34".
6", 6.5" & 7" BH.
Available in SoloCam or XCentricPlus.


----------



## Ohiobuckdan (7 mo ago)

V3x 34 that draws like a switchback, damn the speed!


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Trad bow 🏹👍


----------



## Gator88 (10 mo ago)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I know a guy.
> Its a SB and SBXT 2.0, and a SBXTC.
> 28", 32" and 34".
> 6", 6.5" & 7" BH.
> Available in SoloCam or XCentricPlus.


🤯


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I've heard hints but my lips are sealed. I will say, once again, evolutionary, not revolutionary.


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

Hey yall, someone knows stuff about secret bow releases. He's all important and stuff, and can keep a secret. 👍


----------



## mnarcheri (Sep 16, 2018)

nostradamus said:


> Is it too early to talk about the All-New-Mathews bow for this year? If the new bows are rolled out in September, they are being beta-tested now. Anybody who’ve tested it, “not” want to talk about it here?


Yeah, but why does it have to be Mathews? 

Sent from my SM-G990U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

In my dreams.... Mathews has a 28",31" and a 34" bow with brace height options like they did with the halons. [emoji39] birds will sing, flowers will bloom and everyone will be happy... for a few more months. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

It will not get any better than the VXR...


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Due to supply chain issues and the projected cost of aluminum I heard they’re not doing a new 2023 line and will only be offering their older bows in new faster quieter colors 


Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## Torque_tune (Aug 23, 2019)

The Old Guy said:


> 2019 - Vertix
> 2020 - Vertix 2 (VXR)
> 2021 - Vertix 3 (V3)
> 2022 - Vertix 4 (V3X)
> ...


Skipped over the traverse. That's how you know it's hate lol


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

Torque_tune said:


> Skipped over the traverse. That's how you know it's hate lol


The traverse wasn't considered a flagship bow. I believe it was made the same year as the vertix. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## South (Aug 25, 2016)

As others have pointed out, there hasn't been a major redesign since the Halon days. I guess you could argue this is a proven platform, but it seems constant updates are needed to push the new year product line. You just wonder how many more minor refinements they can really make. I fully expect the 2023 models will be built to accept the Hamskea COR mount


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

You can bet your life the 2023 bows have been made for a select amount of people to field test now, and use for hunting this fall. You will see pictures with the bow blacked out soon enough.

Nobody will talk, or risk their sponsorships from Mathews. Appears now the 3D season wrapped up this past weekend and Levi took the Triple Crown. Therefore, his next move will be shooting a new Mathews under wraps and "field test" it in practice, then get it ready for opening day. He will record it al and use it on his hunting show. But for now, the bow will be blacked out. 

Status quo as in every year. The time is exactly right now !


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Torque_tune said:


> Skipped over the traverse. That's how you know it's hate lol


Traverse was not the 2019 flagship bow. I owned a Vertix. Only Mathews hunting bow I regret selling. Owned a VXR that I tried to love and couldn’t. Had a Halon 32 and loved it. Currently own the best of the best, TRX 34.

So it’s not hate. They have “accessorized” the Vertix over the years, but have done very little to the actual bow.

That’s why I will be taking an Athens to the timber this year.


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

I have to disagree ya'll. And not just because I own a V3X33 either, I have a Traverse as well. I believe the V3 series is something different albeit maybe suttle, it's different. Everything is inline with the arrow. From the D-loop being in the center of the string, to running your arrow through the center of the Berger hole to the cable splitter being in the center of the arrow as well.

I cannot believe how forgiving my V3X has been compared to my Traverse. And my Traverse is a forgiving bow.


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Am I the only person that finds it amusing someone with the AT handle of Nostradamus is asking about the future haha. Aren't you supposed to be telling us what the future holds?


----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

Gator88 said:


> I already posted but I’m doing it again. I betcha there’s a Mathews engineer reading this! Rerelease the no cam. It’s time. I think most bow hunters don’t care too much about speed. Imagine a re-engineering no cam in 2 different lengths, 6.5-7” brace height, bridge lock, stay afield system, brand new camo patterns OMG! No cam technology is thriving in the mission sub 1. I want it offered in a vertical bow again. And talk about thinking outside the box here. NO ONE is doing a no cam. That’s my 2c


a 34" ATA 7" BH no cam would be sweet.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

soldierarcher said:


> I have to disagree ya'll. And not just because I own a V3X33 either, I have a Traverse as well. I believe the V3 series is something different albeit maybe suttle, it's different. Everything is inline with the arrow. From the D-loop being in the center of the string, to running your arrow through the center of the Berger hole to the cable splitter being in the center of the arrow as well.
> 
> I cannot believe how forgiving my V3X has been compared to my Traverse. And my Traverse is a forgiving bow.


This^^^^^^^^^^^and I have had em all since before the Halon.
I owned a 33 and it was the best shooting Mathews to date for me, until I bought the 29.
The V3X29 is the best bow I have owned by any manufacture to date.......................period.


----------



## WickedPissah316 (May 11, 2018)

BucksnBass525 said:


> This^^^^^^^^^^^and I have had em all since before the Halon.
> I owned a 33 and it was the best shooting Mathews to date for me, until I bought the 29.
> The V3X29 is the best bow I have owned by any manufacture to date.......................period.


I feel that way about my V3 31


----------



## dodgeman98 (Dec 10, 2018)

Maybe they could come out with a new bow that doesn’t eat bearings. Just my 2 cents, they build great bows but the last three target bows I bought all had bearing issues.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I do think 2023 will have a shock value sorta like the Z7 and "waffle" riser, Mathews is due for somehting completely different.
> The 2023 bows are being shot and hunted with as we speak, but for the ones they give the privelage it would be career suicide to leak any information.
> I'm sure it will be smooth, fast, more expensive and sell by the truckloads.


I agree, they’re due for something completely different, atleast in the cam dept. been riding the crosscentric-sw system for awhile. But I think the price will be the most shocking thing of all lol…and even the. Yes they’ll sell em by the truckload.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

I think this will be an odd year for all the companies, im wondering if any others will lean toward the no press adjustments like elite and bowtech.


----------



## Slipnikky (Jul 13, 2018)

dodgeman98 said:


> Maybe they could come out with a new bow that doesn’t eat bearings. Just my 2 cents, they build great bows but the last three target bows I bought all had bearing issues.


Never had any issues with my hunting bows. I’ve owned the No Cam, Halon 32, Triax, and the VXR.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

I heard a rumor that their new bow is going to be high tech. Supposedly it will connect through your phone to all of your social media apps and take a selfie of you every time you shoot your bow and post it to all of your favorite forums. They have finally acknowledged that the bow will not increase your X count, but it will increase your number of likes


Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

Shooter Mike said:


> I heard a rumor that their new bow is going to be high tech. Supposedly it will connect through your phone to all of your social media apps and take a selfie of you every time you shoot your bow and post it to all of your favorite forums. They have finally acknowledged that the bow will not increase your X count, but it will increase your number of likes
> 
> 
> Semper Fi,
> Mike


Its all about the “look at me” crowd right now so this is believable. What you will see is bows pushing over the $2000 price tag on msrp


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

aeds151 said:


> Its all about the “look at me” crowd right now so this is believable. What you will see is bows pushing over the $2000 price tag on msrp


What’s that saying they have …. “Do it for the ‘gram”

BJ Novak (one of the writers and actors from The Office) has a new thriller/comedy movie coming out called Vengance. The underlying theme of it is the cultural focus on the digital life we leave behind instead of the actual life we lead. 

Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## Mr.Poindexter (May 29, 2016)

The Old Guy said:


> 2019 - Vertix
> 2020 - Vertix 2 (VXR)
> 2021 - Vertix 3 (V3)
> 2022 - Vertix 4 (V3X)
> ...


I made that assumption after Intel released the 486 and was wrong. Maybe it will be the Mathews Pentium.


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

Shooter Mike said:


> What’s that saying they have …. “Do it for the ‘gram”
> 
> BJ Novak (one of the writers and actors from The Office) has a new thriller/comedy movie coming out called Vengance. The underlying theme of it is the cultural focus on the digital life we leave behind instead of the actual life we lead.
> 
> ...


any one on here with facebook or “the gram” Take notes


----------



## dodgeman98 (Dec 10, 2018)

Slipnikky said:


> Never had any issues with my hunting bows. I’ve owned the No Cam, Halon 32, Triax, and the VXR.


You won’t have issues with any of those bows. I still shoot a halon 32. Once Covid hit they started sourcing bearings from unreliable sources and they are horrible. The V3 and TRX models are terrible. I’m talking bows from the last two years.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

They should fix the grip and dump the switchweight so they can smooth out the draw cycle and have a system that doesn't require axle removal to replace cables or a system that is prone to bearing issues.

Everything else is great on their bows.


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

v3 to v3x was basically the same bows... but they added bridgelock cutout, new tighter accessories, and some new ATAs as well. So the changes were actually almost worth of a version jump.

So you'd have to think they have something cooking for the next one as I think they would jump to V4. Purely speculative... usually things like a new cam, change in riser, move accessory mounts, change in ATA again, tweaks to bridgelock to better support more sights / partner with more sight companies, etc.

It will be interesting to see. Maybe the biggest shock will be getting away from switch weight mods, but I don't see that happening. But finally giving folks a flat back stock grip, that will be a welcome change that will sell bows.


----------



## lostinmt (Jul 20, 2015)

I would be happy if they just made lower let off sw mods


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

They need to come out with a much more adjustable cam system. They are way behind Bowtech, PSE and Elite in that department. I hope they all come out with 1/4" adjustments like Elite now.


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

lunghit said:


> They need to come out with a much more adjustable cam system. They are way behind Bowtech, PSE and Elite in that department. I hope they all come out with 1/4" adjustments like Elite now.


it's by design to maximize speed. Bows with the adjustable lengths take a speed hit. But yeah, if you're between draw lengths or want to change let off, buying a whole new mod for that really stinks.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I know a guy.
> Its a SB and SBXT 2.0, and a SBXTC.
> 28", 32" and 34".
> 6", 6.5" & 7" BH.
> Available in SoloCam or XCentricPlus.


I hope you're right. Those would be interesting.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lipka101 (Jun 13, 2021)

leoncrandall74 said:


> In my dreams.... Mathews has a 28",31" and a 34" bow with brace height options like they did with the halons. [emoji39] birds will sing, flowers will bloom and everyone will be happy... for a few more months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Agreed, I’ll buy another Mathews when they offer one with a 7”+ brace height. ATA doesn’t really matter to me. I just can’t shoot these 6” brace bows as consistently as 7”+.


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

Predator said:


> They should fix the grip and dump the switchweight so they can smooth out the draw cycle and have a system that doesn't require axle removal to replace cables or a system that is prone to bearing issues.
> 
> Everything else is great on their bows.


Dang, that all sounds like a lot of bad things. Now im hesitant to get a Mathews Atlas if I can find one


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

Here’s a sneak peek-a-boo of Mathews latest and greatest…….










Sent from Trump Towers using Tapatalk


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

Gene94 said:


> I hope you're right. Those would be interesting.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


look up any recent patents/trademarks from them. you might be able to find the name of the new bow


----------



## bradly (Mar 16, 2008)

I really love my v3x 33


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Someone mentioned an new cam system. About time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekul73 (Apr 4, 2017)

Looking at some mathews patents, i do see they had one dated august 9th of this year for a hybrid riser, like older hoyt carbon, aluminum and carbon combo...


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

A v4 and the roller cable gaurd gonna face up this time


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

nostradamus said:


> Is it too early to talk about the All-New-Mathews bow for this year? If the new bows are rolled out in September, they are being beta-tested now. Anybody who’ve tested it, “not” want to talk about it here?


September? That’s new…


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

ekul73 said:


> Looking at some mathews patents, i do see they had one dated august 9th of this year for a hybrid riser, like older hoyt carbon, aluminum and carbon combo...


I wonder if patients are to prevent competition as much as they are for designs they will ever produce. I can see bow manufactures using them to their advantage in several ways. 
Pure speculation on my part. I know very little about patents.


----------



## Pro hunter 88 (May 13, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

ekul73 said:


> Looking at some mathews patents, i do see they had one dated august 9th of this year for a hybrid riser, like older hoyt carbon, aluminum and carbon combo...


They've had a patient on a carbon/aluminum hybrid for a couple of years now. Would be cool to see

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamacat (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep..I would like to see the 2023 target bow drop in a few days..FWIW


----------



## maxkirschner80 (9 mo ago)

mathews always tends to release last, i doubt we will hear anything about it until octoberish


----------



## Chamacat (Apr 11, 2019)

I went through the bearing deal on my Traverse..All 4 bearings can be replaced in 20 minutes..for $ 40.00...that isn't a deal breaker for me..FWIW


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

Mathews always releases around November 13th. For what it's worth I've heard it's really smooth, a lot smoother than previous bows. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lostinmt (Jul 20, 2015)

Jay sears said:


> Mathews always releases around November 13th. For what it's worth I've heard it's really smooth, a lot smoother than previous bows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Can't tell if you are being serious or just saying what we say every year lol


----------



## Jay sears (Jul 22, 2016)

lostinmt said:


> Can't tell if you are being serious or just saying what we say every year lol


Lol, no I was told by a liable source that it was really smooth, but I'd take that with grain of salt. I'm just guessing but I have a feeling they are gonna change the cam this year but it will still be switch weight mods. I don't see them getting away from those anytime soon because it's pretty brilliant in my opinion. I would like to see rotaing mods but I don't see that happening right now. They also need to change the grip, about 90% of people hate that grip. I'm always excited to see what they come out with every year. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Any info on the new bows?


----------



## lostinmt (Jul 20, 2015)

Jay sears said:


> Lol, no I was told by a liable source that it was really smooth, but I'd take that with grain of salt. I'm just guessing but I have a feeling they are gonna change the cam this year but it will still be switch weight mods. I don't see them getting away from those anytime soon because it's pretty brilliant in my opinion. I would like to see rotaing mods but I don't see that happening right now. They also need to change the grip, about 90% of people hate that grip. I'm always excited to see what they come out with every year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Oh gotcha...I agree it's always exciting to see what comes out each year. I feel like the SW mods are too new if an idea to get rid of now but who knows. I just wish they would make more letoff options with them


----------



## 910199 (Feb 27, 2019)

dodgeman98 said:


> Maybe they could come out with a new bow that doesn’t eat bearings. Just my 2 cents, they build great bows but the last three target bows I bought all had bearing issues.


Now we’re talking! I’d take another Vertix if it had quality axle and avs bearings. They’ve been a nightmare for me. I know I could swap the axle bearings myself but for the avs, we’re stuck with stock, which suck.


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

Gator88 said:


> I hope they re release the no cam!


I’ve thrown around the idea of Mathew’s doing a classic release with old bows with slight changes such as any known issues taken care off integrate rest and such and possibly updated riser. My idea was 30,33, and 35 ATA solo cam bows they could probably do the same with the no cam do it on an 5 or 10 year anniversary of the bow or some thing of the sort. I think they would sell a ton but I think it probably would cut in to the new bow sales


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

powhound84 said:


> Now we’re talking! I’d take another Vertix if it had quality axle and avs bearings. They’ve been a nightmare for me. I know I could swap the axle bearings myself but for the avs, we’re stuck with stock, which suck.


I’ve seen guys who get a new TRX rip it apart and put new aftermarket bearings to fit rod of the issue. All die hards or staff of Mathew’s or a Mathew’s shop


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

Lee_Wells said:


> I’ve seen guys who get a new TRX rip it apart and put new aftermarket bearings to fit rod of the issue. All die hards or staff of Mathew’s or a Mathew’s shop


You would have to find one of the guys that have done it to get the specs of the bearing you need as Mathew’s won’t tell anyone they wouldn’t tell staff or shops one guy got a new cam the pulled the old one apart to get the specs


----------



## OlJanet (Aug 25, 2021)

Finally dropped 38ata go figure


----------



## 910199 (Feb 27, 2019)

Lee_Wells said:


> I’ve seen guys who get a new TRX rip it apart and put new aftermarket bearings to fit rod of the issue. All die hards or staff of Mathew’s or a Mathew’s shop


Right, the axle bearings aren’t hard to swap out with bearings of your choice, and I have the specs written down somewhere. Unfortunately, you can’t change the AVS bearings to my knowledge, which are just as poor quality as the axle bearings. I’d happily pay for all new bearings, so if someone knows a way to change the ones in the AVS wheels, do tell!


----------



## lostinmt (Jul 20, 2015)

OlJanet said:


> Finally dropped 38ata go figure


Sorry, but what does this even mean


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

powhound84 said:


> Right, the axle bearings aren’t hard to swap out with bearings of your choice, and I have the specs written down somewhere. Unfortunately, you can’t change the AVS bearings to my knowledge, which are just as poor quality as the axle bearings. I’d happily pay for all new bearings, so if someone knows a way to change the ones in the AVS wheels, do tell!


No what I’m referring to is the AVS bearings you can change them with the right knowledge and bearings specs and press the new technology new ones in with the right size socket I’ve seen several of them done and they are smother draw even compared to a off the shelf brand new bow. If you go to the ASA talk to the guys shooting the TRX’s you will probably find one who has done it or had it done by someone and can the information or have it done if you don’t want to do it yourself. I didn’t write down the information as I don’t shoot a TRX currently as my shop doesn’t have Mathew’s right now because it’s a 30K initial by In last was check not over the year like most other brands. I do wish I would had gotten the information as my shooting partner for all local stuff and sometimes I travel with him as well does shoot a TRX and his AVS went out a few weeks after we got back and I will probably go to Mathew’s or PSE next year as the shop probably will have Mathew’s next year


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

powhound84 said:


> Right, the axle bearings aren’t hard to swap out with bearings of your choice, and I have the specs written down somewhere. Unfortunately, you can’t change the AVS bearings to my knowledge, which are just as poor quality as the axle bearings. I’d happily pay for all new bearings, so if someone knows a way to change the ones in the AVS wheels, do tell!


Also I haven’t had it confirmed but Chris Perkins bow definitely looks and sounds like he has all aftermarket bearings in his as with stock bearings there is a distinct sound when drawing and his doesn’t have said sound and seams a smother draw to the other Mathew’s shooters


----------



## OlJanet (Aug 25, 2021)

lostinmt said:


> Sorry, but what does this even mean


In time my friend, in time


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Does Scott Bowmar do the avs and axel bearing fit trx


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Its going to be interesting regardless


----------



## jakelockcold (5 mo ago)

Mathias said:


> I just wish I was one of the guys hunting the prototype bows right now. Admittedly jealous.


same lol


----------



## trapperm (Feb 12, 2020)

How about an adjustable grip? Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Mathias said:


> I’m always most excited to see what Mathews releases each year. IMO the 29 is their best offering yet. I do hope for some sort of departure from the current build/platform ‘just because’.


Gotta agree with you there. I’m a fan of most bows as some really nice rigs are being released (regardless of mfg). That 29 platform really does feel great, though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

joel308cal said:


> Here’s a sneak peek-a-boo of Mathews latest and greatest…….
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't get these broadheads to tune for ****


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

jo3st3 said:


> I can't get these broadheads to tune for ****



Lol🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lwalicki13 (5 mo ago)

NEW GRIP PLEASE


----------



## bmnelson12 (3 mo ago)

Doebuster said:


> I really want them to build a solo cam on the platform they have now on the v3x33 ! I’m sure it would be a great seller !


 Agreed!


----------



## bmnelson12 (3 mo ago)

Doebuster said:


> I really want them to build a solo cam on the platform they have now on the v3x33 ! I’m sure it would be a great seller !


Agreed!


----------



## DE1840 (Dec 1, 2018)

Lee_Wells said:


> You would have to find one of the guys that have done it to get the specs of the bearing you need as Mathew’s won’t tell anyone they wouldn’t tell staff or shops one guy got a new cam the pulled the old one apart to get the specs


Saved this from a thread awhile back


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

DE1840 said:


> Saved this from a thread awhile back
> View attachment 7723999


AVS replacement? Or Axel ? Looking for AVS and Axel replacements


----------



## 250f4life (Oct 22, 2016)

Gator88 said:


> I already posted but I’m doing it again. I betcha there’s a Mathews engineer reading this! Rerelease the no cam. It’s time. I think most bow hunters don’t care too much about speed. Imagine a re-engineering no cam in 2 different lengths, 6.5-7” brace height, bridge lock, stay afield system, brand new camo patterns OMG! No cam technology is thriving in the mission sub 1. I want it offered in a vertical bow again. And talk about thinking outside the box here. NO ONE is doing a no cam. That’s my 2c


That would be my dream bow. But the HTX I had was actually fast the problem was the max 28”. If it would have been able to get to 30” draw for true IBO it would have been a bigger seller.


----------



## 910199 (Feb 27, 2019)

Lee_Wells said:


> AVS replacement? Or Axel ? Looking for AVS and Axel replacements


Those would be for the axle.


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

powhound84 said:


> Those would be for the axle.


I’m trying to find a buddy’s number who has done the AVS before and see what the specs are would love to change out AVS and axel in my Halon Comp X to higher end bearings and not have to deal with issues later


----------



## 910199 (Feb 27, 2019)

I’d love to be able to swap the AVS bearings too! Let me know if you figure it out.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

I have and old damaged cc2 cam and I dont see any way of getting that avs off. Gave it an even pry with 2 pieces of wood and seems like I would do more harm than good if i kept going.


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

powhound84 said:


> I’d love to be able to swap the AVS bearings too! Let me know if you figure it out.


I know a few guys I shoot with at ASA’s have and a few pro’s (Chris Perkins I have heard on his old yeller and a few lesser know guys have as well) but I don’t have there number’s anymore (changed phones) I’m definitely going to find them next year for sure


----------



## log jam (3 mo ago)

wildtoast said:


> with the skyrocketing price of everything im almost more interested in a new mission bow, bring back the solo cam under that brand.


 Me too. I got a mission hammer just to play with , but man I had so much fun shooting it. I started hunting with it , and leave it in my truck . Hard to beat for the money.


----------

